# People texting and driving...



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

So I am always seeing people driving and texting while flying down the highway...and I always want to do something to freak them out and get them to stop. I've thought of a few things I could do, but I haven't acted on it yet because I don't want to just be an asshole.

One thing I thought of doing was *driving beside them and honking.* They will look over, then I thought about making a texting motion and mouthing f*ck you. But that might just cause more problems.

The other thing would be to* get my girl to take a picture of them and their plates then send it in to the police*. But this seems like overkill, and I don't even know if it's illegal or if they would do anything with the pictures.

What do you guys do?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't text and drive but I know a few people that do and they would probably throw something at your car if you were honking at them and saying f*ck you







... It's a good deed no doubt but that's what police are paid to do

Taking pics would Probably be better but I doubt the police are going to hunt these people down because you claim they are texting and driving


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i have thought about having a sheet of paper that just says "pay attention to the road asshole, not your phone" and just honk next to them when i see it and hold up the sign. ill probably never do that though. mostly when i see it, ill just continue to be cautious and expect them to be dumb.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cant really say what can help to stop people from texting. I admit, Im guilty of this as well and if you drove beside me and honk, you'd get the finger salute and probably harrass you all the way to your house..


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I lean as far out my window and put my middle finger as close to their face as possible, i once saw a poor old lady get full out murdered by a fat bitch txt'ing on her phone. It is only acceptable if you got a buddy in passenger to steer while ur txt'ing, hehehe.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your a ***, just let people drive.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

^^^ Texts and drives.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah in the rare instance I text and drive. I wouldn't want some douchebag and his stupid girlfriend to be taking pictures of me or some dumb idiot pulling next to me and mouthing f*ck you to me.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

The other day I texted the whole way home from work.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hmm, what to do to a driver already in a dangerous situation...I KNOW!!! FREAK THEM OUT SO THEY SWERVE AND KILL ME AND 5 OTHER PEOPLE!!! HAHA AWESOMEFTWROFLMFAO!!!!! yeah uhh...i think it's best to just worry about yourself.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> hmm, what to do to a driver already in a dangerous situation...I KNOW!!! FREAK THEM OUT SO THEY SWERVE AND KILL ME AND 5 OTHER PEOPLE!!! HAHA AWESOMEFTWROFLMFAO!!!!! yeah uhh...i think it's best to just worry about yourself.


BINGO!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think there are two instances of texting and driving. i text while im driving if i have to, however, i dont need to look at my phone to write a text, i normally just look down for one instant to make sure i wrote what i wanted, or to read a response. However, i wait til a light to look... and i think i can do it successfully. plus, if anyone is in my car, they are my secretary. 
but the people who piss me off are the ones who hold that sh*t up in their steering hand and are squinting to see their phone and swerving all over the lane. those people piss me off.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LMFAO

I just hope these answers by a few of you are not the truth....

The only thing I will say-Is I'm an Asshole to people when I see this from them-


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Best thing to do is just stay the f*ck away from them. If they're really driving like an asshole call 911 and give them the plate number of the car.
speakyourmind, I won't call you a f*cking moron because the mods will yell at me, but do yourself a favor and put down the cell phone before you kill yourself or someone else. Ever almost get hit head on because some bimbo is playing with her cell phone and not paying attention to the fact that her car is on the complete wrong side of the road?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Just an FYI for Candians

http://www.thestar.com/News/Ontario/article/622979

It has already been passed in Newfoundland, Labrador, Quebec and is currently being looked at in B.C


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

don't be a douche- i text and drive occasionally, never got in a wreck. if you don't have the spacial awareness to multi task then get off the road. You sure do get your panties in a wad quickly if it bothers you that much.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

RPG their ass!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> If they're really driving like an asshole call 911 and give them the plate number of the car.


This is funny...

If you see someone driving like an asshole because they're texting, pick up your phone and make a call to 911...


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

dont worry about it. eventually the drivers/texters are going to bring about their own demise, wether it be swerving into another vehicle...getting pulled over by the cops...or hitting some old person crossing the street in their motorized wheelchair......and that will be the end of them.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ive stayed right beside them on the freeway. I dont look at em just stay in pace and watch outta the corner of my eye. IVe almsot been hit numerous times by people texting or even just talking on the phone. I kicked the side of one guys car while on my motorcycle cause he started drifting into my lane. OH it pissed him off but he didnt do anything but flip me the bird, I just waved happily and took off. ITs already agaisnt the law in most states but so is speeding so every one will continue to do so. Most of the time I dont do anything just look and shake my head and get ahead of them. Ive never texted while driving. Nothing is so important you have to text while driving. If it is youd be talking to someone not texting. In either case pull off the side of the road. I dont answer my phone while driving either. Just dont need to. Need being the key word. Thought about passign whoever then slowing down by just letn off the throttle and see if they hit me. But its not jsut cell phones, Ive seen people reding the paper a book, putting makeup, tie a tie you name. Someday they'll end up in the back of an semi, school bus or just run someone off the road. I really see anything wrong with talking on a phone but texting ya. If your removing you eyes from the road you need to pull over.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I was rear ended in my new truck a few months ago by someone who was on the phone. if she didnt have young kids in the van I would have ripped her a new ass hole. My co-worker told me later that day he was shocked I didnt even call her a c*nt.

HERE IS A VIDEO OF WHY YOU DONT TEXT AND DRIVE!!
http://www.break.com/index/dont-text-and-drive.html


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

If you see someone drifting from side to side of their lane or sitting parked at a green light usually they are texting and I think it's even worse than drinking and driving since when drunk you are at least paying attn to the road.... There isn't much you can do other than use your horn.
I am glad they are bringing the law into place to ban texting while driving in Ontario.


----------



## serrasalmuss (Jul 31, 2009)

phones and driving = death.....ive scooped up many teens and adults from the side of the road, pulled heads outa windshields, given cpr to babys that mommy and daddy where on the phone and well they didnt make it and the baby is now in foster care and some are in icu, i tell you whats theres nothing worse then calling a child doa because parent couldnt wait 5 mins to call and talk about the nail job she just had done or the new tool box dad got....so if u think you can do it still dont do it....


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> hmm, what to do to a driver already in a dangerous situation...I KNOW!!! FREAK THEM OUT SO THEY SWERVE AND KILL ME AND 5 OTHER PEOPLE!!! HAHA AWESOMEFTWROFLMFAO!!!!! yeah uhh...i think it's best to just worry about yourself.


Me and r1der agree on this.....fo sure......

Worry about yourself........

"Take a pic and send it to the cops" Really??? GTFO with that....... Nobody likes a snitch.

But for the record I think texting and drive should be illegal. Am I going to freak out and call the cops/ flip someone off.....no


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Let them smash into you, and then get a settlement and new car after your "severe neck injury"... if you say you saw them texting they will get a phone bill and verify it


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Rhomzilla said:


> If they're really driving like an asshole call 911 and give them the plate number of the car.


This is funny...

If you see someone driving like an asshole because they're texting, pick up your phone and make a call to 911...:laugh:
[/quote]
PULL OVER and call.:laugh: If you're really that concerned, that is. Like I said I just stay away from them.
<edit>
Hey Mattones, NICE video. I'm going to make my little bro watch that till his eyes bleed. Kid just got his permit a month ago.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Let them smash into you, and then get a settlement and new car after your "severe neck injury"... if you say you saw them texting they will get a phone bill and verify it


Sorry man, but the settlement will not be worth a serious neck injury. My grandmother and aunt were rammed By a drunk driver. Then the guy pulled out a shotgun and shot it in the air and drove off. He took off(and eventually was arrested after shooting AT a woman who he rammed off the road). My grandmother, who could barely walk due to severe arthritis, double knee replacements, a hip replacement, and pins in her femur, layed in gasoline unable to move for 10 minutes before she was moved by emts. The gasoline burned her skin for almost an hour before it was completely washed off. Fast forward a year...no settlement, two years, no settlement...three? Nope, FOUR YEARS later she got around 100k. Worth it? All the court visits, nightmares, doctors appointments?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What about eating and driving? Im pretty sure 90%of you do that, pretty dangerous. Your drinking your starbucks, It spills on your balls you look down and swerve into my lane I pull up next to you honk then mouth "f*ck you"!. Also when people are stuffing their faces with fries or a burger while driving, im pretty sure there isnt a law about that and that's pretty dangerous too- to the same degree as texting while driving.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You can still keep your eyes on the road if your drinking coffee or eating though


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Trigga said:


> You can still keep your eyes on the road if your drinking coffee or eating though


i text and drive but have a keybord flip phone(env2)and dont have to look at it.i dont look at a reply unless im at a light like nick was saying.with that said....

most people i see everyday cant drive looking straight ahead let alone phones,food,ect.

and if anyone says they havent looked out a side window while driving for a moment is a liar and basically the same deal...its just ppl get to texting and forget they are driving IMO.

i see ppl swerving,sitting at green lights,even stop signs talking on their phone cuz theyre lost in the convo....in most cases,these ppl are to dumb to drive without the phone.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I just shake my head or call them a jackass because they are usually the one swerving on the freeway because they don't pay attention.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

If I see it I ask there number at the next stop so I can text them the new spam joke or picture I just got. Try to get it to 'em by the next light unless system is slow!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> Let them smash into you, and then get a settlement and new car after your "severe neck injury"... if you say you saw them texting they will get a phone bill and verify it


Sorry man, but the settlement will not be worth a serious neck injury. My grandmother and aunt were rammed By a drunk driver. Then the guy pulled out a shotgun and shot it in the air and drove off. He took off(and eventually was arrested after shooting AT a woman who he rammed off the road). My grandmother, who could barely walk due to severe arthritis, double knee replacements, a hip replacement, and pins in her femur, layed in gasoline unable to move for 10 minutes before she was moved by emts. The gasoline burned her skin for almost an hour before it was completely washed off. Fast forward a year...no settlement, two years, no settlement...three? Nope, FOUR YEARS later she got around 100k. Worth it? All the court visits, nightmares, doctors appointments?
[/quote]

For once I agree with R1. I've been in the accident and I know someone who got injured in an accident. Its been about 3-4 years and now finally soon it'll be coming to an end for her settlement. I know now everytime I come to a stop in the road I'm watching the car behind me more cause of what happened a week ago.

Texting while driving is stupid. I used to text when I was stopped at a stoplight but usually if someone is texting me, I'll just wait or make a call. (bluetooth headset).

My company is working on a campaign against texting while driving. Also goes around to high schools with Nascar and has kids try to text while driving in a nascar simulator.

If another car is texting and driving, I just try to avoid them. Just like when riding a motorcycle, gotta be aware of all your surroundings, especially distracted drivers.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

muskielover1 said:


> You can still keep your eyes on the road if your drinking coffee or eating though


i text and drive but have a keybord flip phone(env2)and dont have to look at it.i dont look at a reply unless im at a light like nick was saying.with that said....

most people i see everyday cant drive looking straight ahead let alone phones,food,ect.

and if anyone says they havent looked out a side window while driving for a moment is a liar and basically the same deal...its just ppl get to texting and forget they are driving IMO.

i see ppl swerving,sitting at green lights,even stop signs talking on their phone cuz theyre lost in the convo....in most cases,these ppl are to dumb to drive without the phone.
[/quote]
yeah i have the voyager, makes it easy to text without even looking. u can actually have the phone read the text to you.

funny thing made me think about this thread. 
as i was walking home from work last night, actually from the train, around maybe 11 at night. a car drove by and out of the corner of my eye i saw a flash. i turned and this moron bitch was TAKING PICTURES OF HERSELF WHILE DRIVING!!!!!!!! i mean, like, flash photography.

i was very happy i wasnt driving. 
i cant wait for that darwin award.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Not worth it.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

see, there you go getting your hemp panties in a wad...what's it feel like to be pissed off all the time when you see people minding their own business.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm never pissed, do you like it when people swerve into your lane though?

For the record, earlier this summer I was hit by a pick up truck on the way to work. Barely touched me but bent my bike none the less. Guy took off. I could see his phone was up on the wheel and he was using it when he went to turn so I stopped, or else he would have hit me squarely.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

you're the one talking about wanting to ram people who are texting, then say you never get pissed? sounds like a bit of bullshit to me. Your stupid campaign against texting and then resorting to calling people fat just makes you look whiney. If you don't like people texting while driving, then don't do it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Yea that was a bit much - deleted it.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Let them smash into you, and then get a settlement and new car after your "severe neck injury"... if you say you saw them texting they will get a phone bill and verify it


Sorry man, but the settlement will not be worth a serious neck injury. My grandmother and aunt were rammed By a drunk driver. Then the guy pulled out a shotgun and shot it in the air and drove off. He took off(and eventually was arrested after shooting AT a woman who he rammed off the road). My grandmother, who could barely walk due to severe arthritis, double knee replacements, a hip replacement, and pins in her femur, layed in gasoline unable to move for 10 minutes before she was moved by emts. The gasoline burned her skin for almost an hour before it was completely washed off. Fast forward a year...no settlement, two years, no settlement...three? Nope, FOUR YEARS later she got around 100k. Worth it? All the court visits, nightmares, doctors appointments?
[/quote]

For once I agree with R1. I've been in the accident and I know someone who got injured in an accident. Its been about 3-4 years and now finally soon it'll be coming to an end for her settlement. I know now everytime I come to a stop in the road I'm watching the car behind me more cause of what happened a week ago.

Texting while driving is stupid. I used to text when I was stopped at a stoplight but usually if someone is texting me, I'll just wait or make a call. (bluetooth headset).

My company is working on a campaign against texting while driving. Also goes around to high schools with Nascar and has kids try to text while driving in a nascar simulator.

If another car is texting and driving, I just try to avoid them. Just like when riding a motorcycle, gotta be aware of all your surroundings, especially distracted drivers.
[/quote]

First off i want to say sorry about your G'ma man... thats nothing but negligence from what i read and she should have gone after 
the hospital as well.

I dont know if you remember, but i was in a fairly severe accident on my dirtbike a few years ago on a dirt road... Guy was on the wrong side of a blind corner and hit me head on, both of us doing about 50mph. Still to this day i havent got anything from him towards my medical bills after reconstructive surgery on my exploded hand(no insurance at the time) or my dirtbike that was totaled (needs about 2500$ in parts to get it running, but nothing like the bike it was before) So i completely agree about the accident thing, it was more of a joke hence the quotes around severe neck injury... Still to this day i have to deal with my hand being messed up, and am lucky i can even use it and even have fingers.

Recently in Montana they made it a 100$ ticket, and 200$ for repeat texting and driving offenders... I think its kinda bullshit because its just another thing for cops use to initiate a stop and harass you. But I hope that people are actually stopping that crap because of the stiff penalty


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

how the hell are cops gonna be able to prove you are texting and driving if you are driving properly... by the time the cops comes to my window you can easily just close the message. I doubt they are going to call up your service provider for records for a $100 ticket.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Trigga said:


> how the hell are cops gonna be able to prove you are texting and driving if you are driving properly... by the time the cops comes to my window you can easily just close the message. I doubt they are going to call up your service provider for records for a $100 ticket.


thats what im saying. what are they going to do ..... pull over everyone who looks down?
even if they pull phone records, i could write a text for 20 minutes and until i hit send, the phone company has no idea.

making that law is kinda just so they look like they are doing something, and giving cops another non-reason to pull people over. sure, ticket the people who are obviously texting, and holding their phone up for all to see, but we all know that barely is the case. 
and lets be honest, how many of you iphone people posted on here while driving?


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Texting in general is for retards with inflamed tonsils , I dont know why people even do it...

Why the f*ck would u hit 968 buttons to type in a f*cken mesage when you can easly pick up the phone.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

shiver905 said:


> Texting in general is for retards with inflamed tonsils , I dont know why people even do it...
> 
> Why the f*ck would u hit 968 buttons to type in a f*cken mesage when you can easly pick up the phone.


Because sometimes you can't pick up the phone and talk, or you do not want the people around you to hear what you are typing....

duh..


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

If i'm on my bike and we stop I'll tap an their window and tell them to get off the phone or stop texting. Works best if I have my white lid on and high viz vest, they assume it's police and generally throw the phone in the back.

If on the move I tap the side of my lid and give the wanker sign









People who text or phone while driving should have their license taken away. They are as bad as drink drivers, they both swear thay are fine and in control right up until the unexpected happens. Inconsiderate butt munchers the both of them.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

THey need to ban that lame sh*t everywhere.
Using the ph while driving period.
Alotta dumbasses out there barely know how to drive, now to have them looking away at some stupid electronic device?
Just great. ALl the states need to do like Cali and ban that sh*t, and fine these douches more than $100.00


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

i just keep driving


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

94NDTA said:


> Texting in general is for retards with inflamed tonsils , I dont know why people even do it...
> 
> Why the f*ck would u hit 968 buttons to type in a f*cken mesage when you can easly pick up the phone.


Because sometimes you can't pick up the phone and talk, or you do not want the people around you to hear what you are typing....

duh..
[/quote]

How metro of you


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

if you do anything with a phone in your car here you get a 300 dollar fine.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

If you want to talk and drive just get a bluetooth headset or most new cars will allow you to Bluetooth you phone to you car system


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

A few months ago After buying my new truck I was in the middle lane on the 407 ETR (Paid Highway) Anyway this guy infront of me suddenly kept putting on his breaks for no reason. no cars ahead of him at all. Then he started drifting to the left lane. So I tyake the right lane and drive up beside him and see an indian male in his mid 40's on the phone. When he turned and looked at me I made a hand gesture like a phone to my ear then made it as if I was hanging up then gave him the finger. He quickly looked away. A few minutes later the f*cker is now riding my ass. So I just pull into the middle lane and he drives up beside me and i started to drift into his lane and he just slammed the breaks on and I kept going.

Sure what I did was dangerous but f*ck him I was pissed.

Not so much a phone thing but people who flick their smoke butts out the window.

A few days ago this young girl in a new mustang was beside me at a light and I was staring her down as she had cannons and looked alright. I figure she got this car for her bday as her plate said 'Bdaygft' Anyway. All of a sudden she flicked her smoke butt out her window and at my truck. There was NO way it didnt. Anyway I said ''NICE CAR! - She replied Thanks- Then I relied ''Sucks It Didnt Come with an ashtray'' She wouldnt even look at me again. When it turned green she went off in a hurry but I kept up.









I dont have road rage. Anymore.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

makes you think


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

If it's an emergency or I need directions I will honestly pull over to the next exit or stop. IMO anything that makes u less then attentive while driving, u shouldn't be doing. Most people need to remember driving is a PRIVELEDGE not a NEED. If you really need to do something phone related, use common sense and pull over. It's that simple and may even save some heartache


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Alexx said:


> makes you think


Does make you think..... Jail bate teens are even hotter with British accents.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

:nod: as long as they're 18 and chris hansen ain't around.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I love looking back on this thread - everyone calling me an idiot and worse, and yet texting and driving is now illegal in many places. What an idiot I am!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i drive a lot for work. have been for a few years now. im probably logging a couple hundred miles a week just at work, let alone my personal truck. with no exageration i have been keeping tabs on what i see lately. i would honestly say in my city at least that 1 out of 3 drivers are texting (not talking) while driving. i see peoples eyes in the rear view mirror in front of me "glancing" up to check and back down to continue their texting.

talking on a cell used to be bad while driving. i have no issue with that anymore. you can still watch the road. i see left of center, hitting rumble strips and paniced "OH sh*t IM OFF THE ROAD" manuevers every day. its a wonder there arent more deaths and fender benders. especially this time of year when people are walking outside and riding bikes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

Texting and driving wasn't illegal in 2009?








I hate seeing people driving and on the phone especially on the motorway, it's irresponsible.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

motorway lol
its words like that that tell me you dont live in the states


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I avoid them at all costs that is what I do!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Central said:


> i drive a lot for work. have been for a few years now. im probably logging a couple hundred miles a week just at work, let alone my personal truck. with no exageration i have been keeping tabs on what i see lately. i would honestly say in my city at least that 1 out of 3 drivers are texting (not talking) while driving. i see peoples eyes in the rear view mirror in front of me "glancing" up to check and back down to continue their texting.
> 
> talking on a cell used to be bad while driving. i have no issue with that anymore. you can still watch the road. i see left of center, hitting rumble strips and paniced "OH sh*t IM OFF THE ROAD" manuevers every day. its a wonder there arent more deaths and fender benders. especially this time of year when people are walking outside and riding bikes.


just a few days ago i saw a kid in a civic texting on his iphone and driving. scary thing was, his speed was increasing and he wasn't watching. I slowed down (4 lane road, 2 lanes both ways) to make sure he was way past me.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> i drive a lot for work. have been for a few years now. im probably logging a couple hundred miles a week just at work, let alone my personal truck. with no exageration i have been keeping tabs on what i see lately. i would honestly say in my city at least that 1 out of 3 drivers are texting (not talking) while driving. i see peoples eyes in the rear view mirror in front of me "glancing" up to check and back down to continue their texting.
> 
> talking on a cell used to be bad while driving. i have no issue with that anymore. you can still watch the road. i see left of center, hitting rumble strips and paniced "OH sh*t IM OFF THE ROAD" manuevers every day. its a wonder there arent more deaths and fender benders. especially this time of year when people are walking outside and riding bikes.


just a few days ago i saw a kid in a civic texting on his iphone and driving. scary thing was, his speed was increasing and he wasn't watching. I slowed down (4 lane road, 2 lanes both ways) to make sure he was way past me.
[/quote]

That's one of the more logical reactions to texting and driving. Half of you idiots are so concerned about other people texting you're more of a danger on the road than they are.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^^ uh, ok. that makes perfect sense









apparently this is breaking news. being aware of your surroundings and other drivers on the road has been proven to be more dangerous then sticking your face into your droid and texting a conversation with someone while driving with your knees.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I think he means that people can get so busy shouting waving and calling the cops on the texter that they're driving becomes just as bad.
Real easy solution: Pretty much all phones have GPS in them nowadays right? Program it so that if the GPS registers it moving at more the 10 mph the phone locks.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well thats the same thing as texting while driving haha
whats the difference WHY you text, its all the same


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Piranha Dan said:


> I think he means that people can get so busy shouting waving and calling the cops on the texter that they're driving becomes just as bad.
> Real easy solution: Pretty much all phones have GPS in them nowadays right? Program it so that if the GPS registers it moving at more the 10 mph the phone locks.


Good luck convincing the telecommunications companies that their customers can no longer use their phones while travelling.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im not about NOT having a cell phone
i mean that would be pretty f*cking ironic if some girl was kidnapped in the trunk of a moving car and the guy forgot to take her phone and she still couldnt use it......

just common sense
common.......sense.....

not government involvement or company regulations, just be a mature adult and pay the f*ck attention to where you're steering your 2800 lb 75mph vehicle


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

f*ck THIS.porn on my laptop while driving AND fapping.beat that......oh,and im high when i do it dolphinsuck.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Central said:


> ^^^^ uh, ok. that makes perfect sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry if that was too complicated for you. I meant the people in this thread who have nothing better to worry about than other people texting while driving to the point that they are actually taking the time to do something to the other driver instead of just avoiding them.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Boobah said:


> sorry if that was too complicated for you.


DAYYYYYYYUMMMMMMM
someones bitchy!

but really, it wasnt too complicated. you just lack the ability to get your point across and/or poor sentence structure.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Central said:


> sorry if that was too complicated for you.


DAYYYYYYYUMMMMMMM
someones bitchy!

but really, it wasnt too complicated. you just lack the ability to get your point across and/or poor sentence structure.








[/quote]

everyone got it but you


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> I think he means that people can get so busy shouting waving and calling the cops on the texter that they're driving becomes just as bad.
> Real easy solution: Pretty much all phones have GPS in them nowadays right? Program it so that if the GPS registers it moving at more the 10 mph the phone locks.


"everyone"
......piranha dan
are you in politics by any chance?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> sorry if that was too complicated for you.


DAYYYYYYYUMMMMMMM
someones bitchy!

but really, it wasnt too complicated. you just lack the ability to get your point across and/or poor sentence structure.








[/quote]
someone's got a sandy vag


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

_That's one of the more logical reactions to texting and driving. Half of you idiots are so concerned about other people texting you're more of a danger on the road than they are._

your sentence insinuates that by being concerned about people texting and driving you are more dangerous then they are. as i stated above, poor sentence structure. and you're obviously not in politics because anyone with a 3rd grade education knows to make a point you don't start out offending the entire audience as "you idiots". 
its obvious you've put way more thought and effort and more likely have more life experience then anyone else ever. no doubt your probably even attended online night courses in 'towmotor operating' but a general rule of thumb when trying to make a point (as i remember from 3rd grade) is don't sound like, well, a dumbass. sowwie!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Central said:


> _That's one of the more logical reactions to texting and driving. Half of you idiots are so concerned about other people texting you're more of a danger on the road than they are._
> 
> your sentence insinuates that by being concerned about people texting and driving you are more dangerous then they are. as i stated above, poor sentence structure. and you're obviously not in politics because anyone with a 3rd grade education knows to make a point you don't start out offending the entire audience as "you idiots".
> its obvious you've put way more thought and effort and more likely have more life experience then anyone else ever. no doubt your probably even attended online night courses in 'towmotor operating' but a general rule of thumb when trying to make a point (as i remember from 3rd grade) is don't sound like, well, a dumbass. sowwie!


Yes...but your entire argument is null and void bc pdan explained it to you...because he got it...and you didn't. Ps insulting sentence structure in a forum argument is basically an admission of defeat. Wtf are you talking about politics? I actually said "half of you idiots" referring to the ones that honk their horn etc. To get the evil texters attention. I guess I inadvertently was also referring to the people that get their panties in a waswhen things aren't "structured" the way they like.

I meant to say "panties in a wad" don't freak out!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Aside from texting and driving, I can't stand the idiots that drive with their dogs in their laps....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

boobah








i love you dude
im just giving you sh*t


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Boobah, if I am an idiot for having my girl call the cops or flip off someone texting while driving, then that's fine, but you would agree with me if you saw the statistics behind how many people die texting-driving every year. If a flip off or a pull over makes them stop, it's worth it.

You idiot


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Central said:


> boobah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo I was mentally getting ready for this argument to continue and saw your post and busted out laughing instead. Well played sir.

Dannyboy10pointers:
You've never flipped anyone off in your life quit talking sh*t you pacifist


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hold on a second I have to pass some slow drivers


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn wouldn't you know it 3 people in front of me texting n holdn up traffic. Would you believe the gall of some fools. Anyhow if I can't have my touch screen playn a video or DVD in my dash I don't think texting should be legal.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont even have a CD player in my truck









all you people with your fancy shmancy touch screen bluray thingies


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Funny they wanna bitch bout dash monitors but don't say anything bout the headrest monitors facing traffic front & back. Texting while driving is legal here if your 22 n older. Lmao can drink legally before you can text n drive. Hilarious laws.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

teting while driving should not be age appropriate 
its not safe at 18, its not safe at 48

its just dumb at any age


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------

